# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Μικρά σκαρθοκάναρου

## kyriakospap

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ. Τα σκαρθοκάναρα που ζευγαρώνουν με καναρίνια, τα μικρά πως τα αποκαλούμε; 
πάλι υβρίδια;Και σε τι κατηγορία κατατάσσονται;

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλησπέρα,δεν έχω συγκεκριμένη απάντηση στην ερώτηση σας αλλα έχω μια ερώτηση για το εγχείρημα.Ποιός είναι ο σκοπός να ζευγαρώσετε αυτό το γόνιμο υβρίδιο ξανά με καναρίνι υπάρχει κάποιος εκτροφικός στόχος?Γιατι ζευγαρώνοντας με καναρίνι σε κάποιες γενιές απο τώρα θα πάρετε καναρίνια η αν γίνει αυτο με σκαθιά το αντίστοιχο.Θέλετε να περάσετε κάποια χαρακτηριστικά του σκαθιού στο καναρίνι?

Πάντως μαντεύοντας θα έλεγα οτι για 3-4 γενιές ακόμη θα αποκαλούνται υβρίδια και δεν νομίζω να ανήκουν σε κάποια επίσημη κατηγορία.

----------


## Efthimis98

Και εγώ με τη σειρά μου δεν έχω συγκεκριμένη απάντηση. Σίγουρα θα πρόκειται για υβρίδιο μιας και θα έχει αίμα και από το σκαρθί. Με άλλα λόγια, το σκαρθοκάναρο είναι π.χ. 50% σκαρθί και 50% καναρίνι. Στην επόμενη γενιά με γονείς σκαρθοκάναρο με καναρίνι θα προκύψει πάλι υβρίδιο με μικρότερο ποσοστό σκαρθιού μέσα του. Έτσι σε κάθε γενιά που μπαίνει καινούργιο αίμα καναρινιού αυτό του σκαρθιού μειώνεται. Με λίγα λόγια όσα σου είπε και ο Φίλιππος.

----------

